# Bored, are you ??



## Holy Rapture (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so bored right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mean, the last work I finished was like a week back. Now, am jus sittin and going through Specktra n trying to find something that keeps me from gettin bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not workin yet, though! Are you bored ? Y ? Where are you n what're you doin bout it ?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 2, 2008)

Guess, I'm the only one bored outta my wits here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, so be it!!


----------



## irukandjii (Dec 2, 2008)

lol no you arent the only one

its nearing midnight and i'm wondering if there is anything else i can search on google lol. i'm in bed huddled under the covers with the laptop fan humming crazily away. i'm bored because i dont have anything to do other then be on the internet


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm super bored. I'm dying my hair, so I'm sitting under the dryer with my laptop hahah


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *irukandjii* 

 
_lol no you arent the only one

its nearing midnight and i'm wondering if there is anything else i can search on google lol. i'm in bed huddled under the covers with the laptop fan humming crazily away. i'm bored because i dont have anything to do other then be on the internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I guess you could jus go to sleep n get bored of the dreams now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hehehe ... Nothin on the tv ?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_I'm super bored. I'm dying my hair, so I'm sitting under the dryer with my laptop hahah_

 
Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is cute! What color are you dying it in ?


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 2, 2008)

Red, of course. It was faded and my roots were bad, so I added a little manic panic to hold me over until I can get to the pro product store.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool .... Red suits you pretty good


----------



## kittykit (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm at work and super bored. It's only 9:40am here and how am I going to survive till 5pm?? I've finished a project and waiting for the next one which will only start tomorrow...

Yeah, I know I'm not supposed to browse the internet during working hour but what else can I do??


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish i could be bored! I have finals next week


----------



## darkorchid (Dec 2, 2008)

I just finished watching the Britney interview. I found it really interesting, and really sad. 
Just enjoying not being at work...till tomorrow


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I'm at work and super bored. It's only 9:40am here and how am I going to survive till 5pm?? I've finished a project and waiting for the next one which will only start tomorrow...

Yeah, I know I'm not supposed to browse the internet during working hour but what else can I do??_

 
Oh ... Jus my same situation!! I jus revamped my complete desktop .. What else could I possibly do ?? I've thoroughly researched Specktra too (it's 4 pm here!). Now, I have to pass another 2 hrs somehow ... God help me!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I wish i could be bored! I have finals next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, you're so lucky not to be bored!! Am jus waiting for people to start new threads here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 All the best to you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_I just finished watching the Britney interview. I found it really interesting, and really sad. 
Just enjoying not being at work...till tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Off work on a work day!! Gosh, that's such a grand n rare thing!! You mus be havin a ball!!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I wish i could be bored! I have finals next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so bored I WISH I had finals to study for...but good luck hon.

I'm waiting for my job interview which is on Thursday at Gap. Anyone worked there before? Give me tips!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 2, 2008)

G'luck florabundance! I have a job n m still bored!!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 3, 2008)

It's 3:04 AM,and I am sitting here sipping on cheap wine and singing along to some tunes,and I'm currently quite upset.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey MissAlly, here it is 4.43 pm and again, today am friggin bored!! What's bothering you ?


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 3, 2008)

I got in a fight with my best friend,because he lost his temper and made me feel two inches tall.I thought our friendship may have been on ice,but it's allll better now.: )


----------



## couturesista (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm hella bored. I'm at work, and I'm dying to say F*** You, I quit! but hey, a girl has to eat!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ That is what happened to me lol.....I am bored right now...But about to go Christmas shopping...Going to American Girl ...I love that place ....Gotta get my stepdaughter a doll. Wish they had this type of place when I was a kid...The little girls in there getting their dolls hair styled and washed is the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## xllmodelcece (Dec 3, 2008)

im at work bored! trying to study but i can only study so much! im tryin to also find dupes for mac with maybaline, revlon, lorel... thats all the stupid drug stores carry =[


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ That is what happened to me lol.....I am bored right now...But about to go Christmas shopping...Going to American Girl ...I love that place ....Gotta get my stepdaughter a doll. Wish they had this type of place when I was a kid...The little girls in there getting their dolls hair styled and washed is the cutest thing ever!!_

 
Good luck! The one in Chicago scares the living daylights out of me. Too many aggressive people there. Their staff impresses me, though. They're so nice to everyone.

I'm not bored, I'm just anxious and angry. We've been without hot water since Monday, and I'm tired of bathing at the sink. My landlord can't tell me when they'll finish installing the new heater. My hair is this gross oily mess.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'm hella bored. I'm at work, and I'm dying to say F*** You, I quit! but hey, a girl has to eat!_

 


















 Gosh!! That was good ...


----------



## princess_mel_xo (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw this thread and it made me smile, coz that exactly what I'm doing right now. Looking for something that I haven't already read to keep me interested.I'm at work and it's 2:56pm... another 2hrs and 4 mintues of work left. Or a bit less. Sometimes my boss let me leave at 4:30 so here's hoping, I never stay til 5 hehe!!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 4, 2008)

im pretty bored too. I often find myself sitting on the laptop at night/channel surfering with no aim. It's funny cause im crazy busy with school, but whenever i have down time i feel bored and restless.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess_mel_xo* 

 
_I saw this thread and it made me smile, coz that exactly what I'm doing right now. Looking for something that I haven't already read to keep me interested.I'm at work and it's 2:56pm... another 2hrs and 4 mintues of work left. Or a bit less. Sometimes my boss let me leave at 4:30 so here's hoping, I never stay til 5 hehe!!_

 
Wow, you get off before 5 pm ??!! Gawddd, why doesn't somebody knock on my boss's head ?? Gosh, its only 10.36 am here. But, yea, I had an awesome time yesterday! No boss so, left at 5.30!! Woohoo


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

I am craving a toasted cheese bagel slathered in cream cheese

I have been for a week

;_;


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_im pretty bored too. I often find myself sitting on the laptop at night/channel surfering with no aim. It's funny cause im crazy busy with school, but whenever i have down time i feel bored and restless._

 
I feel you ... I wish I had some more work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As soon as am done with it, am like 'Ok, what now!!' ... Wish I could juggle between jobs or somethin


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I am craving a toasted cheese bagel slathered in cream cheese

I have been for a week

;_;_

 
What's stoppin ya  ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go get it girl !!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

No car :C


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Awwww .... Gosh, grab somethin else, close yer eyes n think yer eatin a cheese bagel .... Howzzat, eh ???


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds fantastic <3333


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

See, see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Hee hee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Btw, you're lookin so cute in this pic


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep, I'm bored too- Bored to the point where I'm actually watching this Paris Hiltons my new BFF trash on TV. O_O!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Ohh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G'luck with that!! Try somethin else ...


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, I decided to try that, haha!
Luckily Specktra is keeping me entertained for now.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool ... You go girl


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 4, 2008)

hi holy! i see your online


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey, sure am .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was jus dozing off on my desk


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 4, 2008)

you should watch some youtube


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww, I wud, but no live streamin allowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 How was your exam ?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh eww..  I dunnno my first exam is next week tuesday *crosses fingers*


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh don't worry, bet you're gonna do great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nearly an hour left for ofc to end, yay!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 9, 2008)

Back to where I belong!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm so bored. I'm always bored, never anything to do! AHHH! 

But I have a killer head & stomach ache so I'm just going to bed.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha ... Its like you said what I wanted to ... Always bored, nothing to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank God, I have somethin to look forward to


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 10, 2008)

Bored,and thinking about going back to bed.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 12, 2008)

ANother one BORED..what to do what to do???


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Haha, how bout some MAC-up ??


----------



## jdechant (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't know what the customers will think if they see me giving myself a mini makeover at work..lol...


----------



## .k. (Dec 12, 2008)

iM bored at work....i wonder what percentage of people feel this way while at work? i mean things are super slow at the office and im trying to "save" my work for next week and the week after lol


----------



## jdechant (Dec 12, 2008)

^^Things are REALLY slow this week..plus my manager is out of town for the week so I have a reason to be slack..lol...SOOO who's excited for christmas and all the parties that are associated with it??? I have 4 christmas parties (not including christmas eve or new years) that I am going to within the next few weeks (starting tomorrow) I need to figure out what I'm wearing ..and most importantly what I'm doing with my makeup!! Anyone have any good ideas for party makeup?? I don't mind bright makeup...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, am glad ppl rnt gettin so bored lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, my boss came back n no, he din give me any new work yet (yays inside)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh well, here I am yet again ...


----------

